# Turbine Position Sensor Replacement - anyone?



## supraholic (Nov 21, 2005)

I have a strange leak of fluid from my Automatic Transmission (2001 4x4 LE). I am slowly loosing fluid, but the exterior of the transmission is bone dry.. I see the chase next to the passenger side (right) rear wheel is wet.. of transmission fluid... I read in other forums, that there is a turbine revolution sensor on top of the transmission.. it could leak fluid though and fluid will leak out though the wiring... have anyone done this? do I need to drop the tranny for this???


----------



## OE812 (Jun 4, 2006)

I noticed mine leaking today when I accelerated up to 80mph. I had oil all over the back end. Do you have a location or photo of the turbine sensor?


----------



## Terry DiDonato (May 21, 2004)

supraholic said:


> I have a strange leak of fluid from my Automatic Transmission (2001 4x4 LE). I am slowly loosing fluid, but the exterior of the transmission is bone dry.. I see the chase next to the passenger side (right) rear wheel is wet.. of transmission fluid... I read in other forums, that there is a turbine revolution sensor on top of the transmission.. it could leak fluid though and fluid will leak out though the wiring... have anyone done this? do I need to drop the tranny for this???


i'm having the same problem with my 2001 4X4...did you end up replacing the turbine revolution sensor? i was told by my service guy you do need to drop the whole transmission. $1500!!! i'm wondering if i should just keep an eye on the fluid and just top it off. my leak is pretty slow (right now anyway) and info would be appreciated.


----------



## supraholic (Nov 21, 2005)

Terry DiDonato said:


> i'm having the same problem with my 2001 4X4...did you end up replacing the turbine revolution sensor? i was told by my service guy you do need to drop the whole transmission. $1500!!! i'm wondering if i should just keep an eye on the fluid and just top it off. my leak is pretty slow (right now anyway) and info would be appreciated.


I never did the replacement. I don't have proof it is the turbine revolution sensor that is leaking in my car.. the leak is real slow.. so, I just keep the fluid level topped off.. I check the fluid level once a month. Did the service guy tell you the problem is the turbine rev. sensor?? damn.. if so, then, it is a manufacturing defect.. this is the kinda problems you would get from a ford or dodge or some.. Nissan should really pay for this..


----------



## supraholic (Nov 21, 2005)

*dealer stealer..*

well, I took vehicle to dealer to have them look at the fluid leak. They didnt say "turbine revolution sensor", they said, hardness on tranny is leaking.. Need to drop tranny to do the job. $ 1100 for the leaking part, and $ 2400 for the total job. !!!!!

guess I need to stock up on auto tranny fluid... I am leaking about one forth of a quart in 4 months or so..


----------

